

CIA Official Who Destroyed Torture Tapes Squirms at Zero Dark Thirty Abuse - mtgx
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/01/rodriguez-zero-dark-thirty/

======
SCAQTony
So, our United States government protected a man who brazenly admits to the
spoliation of evidence.

(The spoliation of evidence is defined as "... the intentional or negligent
withholding, hiding, altering, or destroying of evidence relevant to a legal
proceeding. ..." - Wikipedia, Spoliation:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoliation_of_evidence>)

This CIA agent does this supposedly on his "own accord" so as to protect the
interrogators - yea, protect them from war crime trials, lawsuits, and the
wrath of the public towards government officials for doing such barbaric acts.

Another case of our government selectively enforcing laws at the behest of a
President. Is this a scarlet red flag of our decline or what?

